# which glue?



## Lomax (Jul 28, 2013)

Its for attaching my foam ( 1/2 inch, blue stuff you get from lowes) to my plywood. Not exactly sure what to use. I have 2 pales of acrylic urethane wood flooring adhesive left over from working on my house. Would this work for it or do I need to buy something else? I don't mind buying the right stuff, If this would work ok then that just gives me some extra money to spend on the rest of the layout
Thanks
-Will


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I think that might eat through the foam. Not 100 percent sure. I used white ellmers glue. Buy a huge bottle, you'll use it for ground cover, etc.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 23, 2011)

I recall that I saw they do sell foamboard adhesive at home depot.


http://www.homedepot.com/p/Loctite-PL300-10-fl-oz-Foamboard-VOC-Adhesive-1421941/202020476


----------



## Lomax (Jul 28, 2013)

I was a little worried that wood flooring glue may be to strong, I thought about trying it on a scrap piece or foam and board just to see. The only other thing I have laying around is liquid nails. Are you talking about the Elmers "school" glue?
-Will


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

School glue! liquid nails will eat through the foam also. Trust me on that one. Spray paint will also melt the foam. Lots of stuff to learn, at least you asked the questions here. I learned the hard way!


----------



## Lomax (Jul 28, 2013)

I'll get me a big bottle of it, its 6x12 table.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 23, 2011)

Rusty said:


> I recall that I saw they do sell foamboard adhesive at home depot.
> 
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Loctite-PL300-10-fl-oz-Foamboard-VOC-Adhesive-1421941/202020476


The link was wrong so I changed it.


The Loctite PL300 10 fl. oz. Foamboard Adhesive is specially formulated with low VOC emissions. It provides dependable adhesion of foam to practically all types of surfaces. It is compatible with foam-board insulation and permanently joins the foam to the substrate without compromising the insulation value of the foam.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

They sell it in a gallon jug. Not a lot of money and it works. You'll have left over for the ground cover etc. I spread a bit out with a cardboard trowel and then put some weight on top. I built my rock formations the same way.


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

The best stuff I have used and it does not eat foam is "Liquid Nails For Projects" it says for projects right on the label.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

David, was your foam board coated, or pure foam? I used the liquid nails on some non coated foam( not solid but the crappy white stuff. It ate right through it. It also ate though the better pink stuff. I belive it was the for projects stuff, I could be mistaken. It didn't say on the tube not to be used with foam. After that fiasco I went with the white glue. Cheaper and it works.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd try some of the flooring glue on a scrap piece and see if it has a problem. After all, you already have it.


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

I've used the liquid nails for projects on the white (beaded stuff, pink, and blue. I always peel the plastic sheet off the pink and blue. You have to if your going to paint it or glue anything down to it. I have never had any problems with it eating up any of the foam.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Good to know, I might have had a different type. I did ask and hey told me it was safe for foam. It was ugly.


----------



## Lomax (Jul 28, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I'd try some of the flooring glue on a scrap piece and see if it has a problem. After all, you already have it.


I was going to try that when I got home actually just because it couldn't hurt anything. When I got home, none of the lights would work in the shop so I got stuck messing with ballasts
-Will


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

El cheapo latex caulk will work just fine. I used to glue my 1" pink foam board to plywood.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Whatever glue you use...go easy on it...you just want it to hold
still. You may want to change your layout later and a lightly glued
foam board will come loose easily.

Don


----------



## underthetire (Jun 6, 2013)

I've been using the locktite foam board glue myself. Pretty cheap in the caulking gun. Its just a latex based glue.

Sent from my G-Tab Quantum using Tapatalk


----------



## Lomax (Jul 28, 2013)

DonR said:


> Whatever glue you use...go easy on it...you just want it to hold
> still. You may want to change your layout later and a lightly glued
> foam board will come loose easily.
> 
> Don


good idea, I haven't thought about that
Thanks
-Will


----------



## Kenjuro4449 (Oct 14, 2013)

I have that white 2% incline foam and want to glue it down to my table, I don't know which glue to use, after reading this post I see all the options I have but still can't decide on which one to go buy and use this weekend.

Thanks


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Six of one, half dozen of the other. Doesn't matter as long as it works!


----------



## Lomax (Jul 28, 2013)

I tried some of that wood flooring adhesive last night on a scrap piece of board and foam. I applied it kinda heavy just for a test. I looked at it this morning and it looked good. I will know for sure tonight and I will post results and brand of glue it is
Thanks
-Will


----------



## markgrecco (May 27, 2013)

Kenjuro4449 said:


> I have that white 2% incline foam and want to glue it down to my table, I don't know which glue to use, after reading this post I see all the options I have but still can't decide on which one to go buy and use this weekend.
> 
> Thanks


I used white glue on my incline kit, cork and the blue foam and it worked great on all of them. No point in making it complicated and buying all kinds of different products.


----------

